# LED Nav light replacement bulbs



## Weck68w (May 7, 2013)

Looking for a little help identifying these bulbs. They need to be replaced and I am having a hard time finding them anywhere. There are no manufacturers marks on the shark eye or bulb. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/t-h-marine--side-mount-shark-eye-led-navigation-lights--17694357


----------



## Weck68w (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, do you think it would be less of a hassle just to replace the entire assembly than just the bulb? I have found replacements, but none look quite like this one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2018)

Weck68w said:


> Thanks for the reply, do you think it would be less of a hassle just to replace the entire assembly than just the bulb? I have found replacements, but none look quite like this one.


Most likely. You get all new that way. Looks like corrosion got ya this time! Make sure you get the replacements sealed real good!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Clear silicone is your friend! I’d replace the whole assembly and save the old housings “just in case”.


----------

